# How long before hair loss ends?



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

I have had hair loss for 3 years now, and finally was diagnosed with dual anemia and Hashi's in May of 2012. I did just have to have an adjustment to my meds in January because my TSH had gone up to 5.68 from 1.2 since my initial dose of Armour in June. However my TSH has been stable since then as far as I know and I am still losing so much hair! After 3 years you can imagine it is pretty bad, my mom even commented on my 'comb over' in a joke. I am only 26 and this is killing me, I am paranoid to clean my drains and pull out the huge mat of hair that is always in there. I just want it to stop, I had so much hope a year ago when I started my meds that it would resolve and the hair loss would end...but it hasn't! How long did it take those of you suffering from Hashi's related hair loss to see an improvement?

Edit: They did have to DOUBLE my dose in January from 30 mg to 60 mg, not sure if that is why my hair loss is almost worse now?


----------



## fotobird (May 11, 2013)

Have you tried biotin or prenatal vitamins? Before being diagnosed with Hashi's, I had so much hair loss that I started taking both. It really helped. Now I'm on synthroid and I see lots of hair in the sink again, so I too am hoping it's a temporary thing.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It should be a temporary thing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jezahb said:


> I have had hair loss for 3 years now, and finally was diagnosed with dual anemia and Hashi's in May of 2012. I did just have to have an adjustment to my meds in January because my TSH had gone up to 5.68 from 1.2 since my initial dose of Armour in June. However my TSH has been stable since then as far as I know and I am still losing so much hair! After 3 years you can imagine it is pretty bad, my mom even commented on my 'comb over' in a joke. I am only 26 and this is killing me, I am paranoid to clean my drains and pull out the huge mat of hair that is always in there. I just want it to stop, I had so much hope a year ago when I started my meds that it would resolve and the hair loss would end...but it hasn't! How long did it take those of you suffering from Hashi's related hair loss to see an improvement?
> 
> Edit: They did have to DOUBLE my dose in January from 30 mg to 60 mg, not sure if that is why my hair loss is almost worse now?


I do hope you are taking iron? Deficiency is a major cause of hair loss and it also interferres w/the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.

Also, try taking 1000 mgs. of Omega III (cold water fish oil) every day!


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

I am taking biotin 5,000mg, Evening Primrose Oil and also Iron. I just started taking Viviscal, I am so desperate I am trying snake oil medicines that cost more than I care to say just in a slim chance it may help! I haven't tried fish oil, but if it may help I will. Already my evening medicine box is overflowing with supplements to try and make me feel better and regrow my hair, what is one more! I just can't believe at 26 I feel worse than I have ever felt, and on top of that I am paranoid I look bald all the time. This isn't living :sad0047:


----------



## fotobird (May 11, 2013)

I know what you mean. For a while I had to get a much larger pill box to hold all my supplements. I took the biotin for a 1.5 years, but started the prenatals in January (they are RX'd, not store bought if there is a difference). I've seen a lot of improvement. Now that's in the toilet because of the synthroid I started but hopefully the temporary is a lot shorter than I'm thinking. 
I also got pretty creative with styling my hair. Nobody knows unless they touch it. I get it highlighted (the highs and lows give it some depth). I used Kenra or Loreal products (I like to switch it up). I use Aveda mousse (it has no alcohol so it won't dry your hair), I used bamboo strand expand on my roots (it's a creme pump), follow that will a little morracan oil on my ends, and a I blow dry to give it volume. It sucks, I have to wash my hair every day (and I know you shouldn't). But my hair is so fine and thin that the oils make it look horrible (plus I've developed this ugly frizzy wave over the years). I wish I had more advice for you. I'm wondering if you might be on the wrong medication? I'm realizing that numbers don't mean anything. I want a doctor that treats my symptoms as well. There is a magic number for everyone and I think it takes a skilled doctor who looks for that.


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

I have had to be creative with styling too, thank god the great gatsby extreme side part is coming back into style because at this point I need it since my most visible thinning is in the front of my part since I was always thinner there. Its been a big change since I have had a center part since, like, birth.

I will check out those products, right now the 30 + bucks a month for the hair supplements is already hurting my wallet. Not sure if I can take prenatal vitamins since they have iron, not enough iron to control my iron deficient anemia (which has no cause since I don't get periods due to my BC, yet is barely even nudged into low normal on the max dose of OTC iron) but has too much iron to take with my other iron supplements. If I get pregnant I will need to take all the vits individually...fun.

I don't know if armour is perfect for me, but when I was on Synthroid my skin looked like a war zone. I was always broken out (previously never had a zit, ever) and I was red and ruddy faced. Not hot, plus it made me feel super hot all the time. Then I switched to Armour and no side effects, however the massive jump in control was a shock. I was fine on 30 mg for a few months before my TSH got quite high and had to double my dose to control it. Nuts


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

http://kenyattad.com/conquering-hair-loss/

Found this. Was trying Evening Primrose oil, not sure yet.


----------



## KSUE (May 3, 2013)

fotobird said:


> Have you tried biotin or prenatal vitamins? Before being diagnosed with Hashi's, I had so much hair loss that I started taking both. It really helped. Now I'm on synthroid and I see lots of hair in the sink again, so I too am hoping it's a temporary thing.


Do you still use prenatal vitamins, while taking Synthroid? I have to use an iron supplement for Hoshis related anemia but have considered using prenatal vitamins to get the extra benefits other than iron replacement.Courious.....:confused0006:


----------



## fotobird (May 11, 2013)

I am. Wasn't told to stop and I'm doing ok on them. I take them at night and synthroid in the morning.


----------

